# lenovo motherboard L-S672G drivers needed...



## khmadhu (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi.

my friend system has lenovo L-S672G motherboard. and unfortunately there is no driver CD 
available now.
i searched for drivers in net,  couldn't find official drivers. but somehow installed all the drivers except audio!. 

some driver softwares  show that the audio chipset is sis671  and some shows 
realtek high definition audio.  tried to install both but didn't work.

its a p4 machine with 2 GB DDR2 RAM , and hence  win 7 will be difficult.

so if anyone can provide drivers  it will be very  much helpful. i have taken a  photo of that motherboard.
*tinypic.com/r/5aez2t/5

trying from past 1 week, lets see if my friend has any luck!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

Posting this picture won't help your cause.. Run spaccy & post the screenshot.


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 6, 2011)

speccy snapshot added...

the audio is working in ubuntu!. but not in windows


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

'No audio card detected' means integrated audio of that motherboard isn't working. 
P.S. did you see any unknown device in the device manager?


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Dec 6, 2011)

There won't be any problem installing windows 7 with this board. Windows will self install compatible driver, if user cant provide one himself or if you connect windows to internet it will check and include(if available) under win updates. But stick with win7x86 starter or basic edition with these spes.-)
For audio look for codec your board is using. Then scearch for it. E.g : Like Realtek ALC 888,889 ect or intel's hd or ac97 based or any other.
P.S: Give your desktops exact model name/number(purchased from india or abroad).


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 7, 2011)

@d6bmg   the audio card is working, i tested in ubuntu. there it shows some "Analog digital 1989 " card, i tried this windows version driver, but no luck.
yes in device manager it shows as unknown device.

@OSxSnowLeopard, i know windows 7 can be installed, i doubt about the processor becoz its p4!. cant take much load.

the model is lenovo L-S672G/T672FXME   u can see in the photo of mobo (first post)


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Dec 7, 2011)

P4 can handle win7 with no prob. i have seen and i personally use win7 on even lower celeron cpu runs @ around 1.7Ghz and ddr2 667(333x2?) are good to go. Actually i was asking for name/model of your friends desktop like "lenovo thinkcenter xyz(model)" to cross-check specs online.

You can get official sis igp drivers from here:
*w3.sis.com/download/

I will look for audio driver if can, once able to figure out boards exact audio codic.


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 7, 2011)

@OSxSnowLeopard thanks for your concern...


----------

